# Absolute FreeBSD 3rd Edition



## xavi (Mar 11, 2017)

In case anyone has missed it, Michael Lucas has just announced that he is to start working on a third edition of Absolute FreeBSD. Happy days!


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 11, 2017)

xavi said:


> In case anyone has missed it, Michael Lucas has just announced that he is to start working on a third edition of Absolute FreeBSD. Happy days!


Simply great!


----------



## skhal (Mar 15, 2017)

Amazing news. I used the 2nd edition - the book is great but a bit outdated for FreeBSD 11.0.


----------



## troberts (Mar 15, 2017)

ZFS, Poudriere and LLVM are three things that are new and will definitely get their own chapters. Jails is in the 2nd edition but it will have to be updated. Since 32-bit was still popular when the 2nd edition was released, maybe we will get a chapter, or at least a section, on making a pure 64-bit system.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2017)

Damn, I recently got the second edition. And I'm still trying to find time to actually read it.


----------



## photor-freebsd (Mar 15, 2017)

I just took a look at mine: it looks like I have 1st edition here 
But also a good reason to get the new one  so many new things.

Ciao,

Photor


----------



## Michael W Lucas (Mar 15, 2017)

troberts said:


> ZFS, Poudriere and LLVM are three things that are new and will definitely get their own chapters. Jails is in the 2nd edition but it will have to be updated. Since 32-bit was still popular when the 2nd edition was released, maybe we will get a chapter, or at least a section, on making a pure 64-bit system.



Why would I cover these?

The clear need is migrating from pkg_add to pkg. Oh, and running on my Soekris 4801.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 15, 2017)

A (certainly incomplete) list of changes that affect the content of the 2nd Edition:

pkg(8)
unbound(8)

Checking out source trees with Subversion
GUID as the default partition table for new installs
UEFI

Two mailers to choose from in base

New jail configuration file and tools
autofs(5) superseding amd(8)
The FreeSBIE project is dead
I could understand not seeing a lot of detail on ZFS, since the two books by Lucas and Allan Jude on the subject are excellent and already up-to-date as of FreeBSD 11. ZFS is mentioned in the 2nd edition, at which point it was considered "experimental," so at least that much would be updated.

I could also understand LLVM and Poudriere not being mentioned, since since the book takes more of a "single user/single system" approach and gives more of an overview of what a general-purpose operating system like FreeBSD can accomplish. Tinderbox---Poudriere's predecessor---isn't mentioned in the 2nd Edition.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2017)

Michael W Lucas said:


> The clear need is migrating from pkg_add to pkg


I very much doubt there's a need for this. There are no supported versions of FreeBSD that have the old package tools. All versions that had the old tools have been EoL'ed.


----------



## xavi (Mar 17, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I very much doubt there's a need for this. There are no supported versions of FreeBSD that have the old package tools. All versions that had the old tools have been EoL'ed.


That statement from Michael is anbiguous. However, I think he meant migrating the text of the book from including pkg_add to including pkg instead. Not writing about how to migrate from pkg_add to pkg on a FreeBSD installation. As you say, they are all EoL'ed anyway. I could be wrong, but that's how I originally read it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2017)

xavi said:


> However, I think he meant migrating the text of the book from including pkg_add to including pkg instead.


Ah, yes. That would make more sense. I probably got thrown off by the "migrate" remark.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 17, 2017)

When it published I'm buying. I'll donate my older version book to a library or community group.


----------



## Michael W Lucas (Mar 18, 2017)

xavi said:


> That statement from Michael is anbiguous. However, I think he meant migrating the text of the book from including pkg_add to including pkg instead. Not writing about how to migrate from pkg_add to pkg on a FreeBSD installation. As you say, they are all EoL'ed anyway. I could be wrong, but that's how I originally read it.



Actually, it was a joke...

Right. That's what I get for trying the forums. Never mind.


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 20, 2017)

I just got a copy of the 2nd edition delivered this afternoon!! Can't wait. 

BTW - the author has remarkable talent for giving good detail, while at same time keeping the reading audience
           at ease with personal experience and well measured humor. Great talent and FreeBSD users benefit as
           a consequence of this author's work, thank you Michael Lucas.


----------



## puppyboy (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll buy it for sure. I'm always on the lookout for a good hardcopy reference book.


----------



## aragats (Nov 1, 2018)

Already here.


----------



## xavi (Nov 1, 2018)

Yup! Picked up my copy last week and already 3 chapters in


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Lovely!


----------

